# [quasi-OT]Differenze nelle distribuzioni... una per tutte?

## calvizia

Non voglio far partire nessuna polemica o flammmate..

ma mi domandavo quali sono le differenzi sostanziali delle distribuzioni più diffuse?

Se "imparo" ad usare Gentoo, poi posso usare con la stessa facilità Mandrake?

O c'è realmente una differenza?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto metti il tag [OT]

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ho c'è realmente una differenza?

 

No cambia. Prima di tutto cambia il sistema di installazione dei pacchetti (deb,rpm,ebuild,..) poi cambia il sistema di init gentoo prende da *BSD gli altri da SystemV (se non sbaglio). Inoltre cambia dove vengono messi i file (non sempre) ed e' per questo che esiste la shf. Poi ci sono i file di configurazione, es: configurare la rete in gentoo non e' come in debian.

----------

## calvizia

shf cosa è?

Be è chiaro, inutile dire che ci sono vantaggi e svantaggi ad avere più distribuzioni.

----------

## silian87

Io ad esempio prima usavo slackware per modo di dire... poi quando ho messo gentoo ho imparato un sacco di trucchi che mi hanno permesso di padroneggiare al meglio slack ed altre distro. Anche se debian rimane sempre un mistero   :Laughing:  .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> shf cosa è?

 

Mi sa che ho sbagliato sigla: comunque quella che definisce cosa deve stare nelle directory unix (/etc, /opt, /var,...)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Anche se debian rimane sempre un mistero   .

 

io sono in terapia dallo psicologo da 2 anni...   :Laughing: 

----------

## calvizia

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   shf cosa è? 
> 
> Mi sa che ho sbagliato sigla: comunque quella che definisce cosa deve stare nelle directory unix (/etc, /opt, /var,...)

 

Però è un po noioso perchè alcune applicazioni girano solo su alcune distribuzioni.... 

Gentoo rimane comunque quello a più basso livello?? o c'è qualcosa di "meglio"?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo rimane comunque quello a più basso livello?? o c'è qualcosa di "meglio"?

  Col cavolo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Secondo me slackware e' piu' difficile... ed anche crux non scherza. Non ti scordare poi LFS.... 

Il fatto che l'installazione sia piu' lunga e difficile non significa che poi la distro sia piu' dura da usare. Gentoo ha ottimi tool ,che altre distro non hanno. Prova ad aggiornarti una slack a mano!

----------

## gutter

FHS = Filesystem Hierarchy Standard

questo è l'URL dove si possono reperire informazioni:

http://www.pathname.com/fhs/

----------

## flocchini

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Però è un po noioso perchè alcune applicazioni girano solo su alcune distribuzioni.... 

 

Cioe' scusa? Mi e' un po' nuova come cosa... Ho usato SuSE, Redhat, debian prima di arrivare a gentoo ma ho sempre usato le stesse cose.

----------

## gutter

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ho usato SuSE, Redhat, debian prima di arrivare a gentoo ma ho sempre usato le stesse cose.

 

La gestione dei pacchetti è diversa  :Wink:  usano tool differenti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si ma il tool della slack non lo batte nessuno: le dipendenze te le cerchi con google   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> si ma il tool della slack non lo batte nessuno: le dipendenze te le cerchi con google  

 

Ma avevate un barra di goggle integrata nel desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   si ma il tool della slack non lo batte nessuno: le dipendenze te le cerchi con google   
> 
> Ma avevate un barra di goggle integrata nel desktop 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

[IMHO]

Gentoo non è certo la piu difficile da usare, anzi... Debian è la piu incasinata a mio parere, mentre slack la piu scomoda... Non ho mai capito perchè la esaltino tanto... Comunque le differenze derivano secondo me dal fatto che gentoo linux è di concezione piu nuova, tutto qui! infatti altre distro come ubuntu sono ugualmente facili da amministrare, gentoo però è in assoluto quella che offre piu possibilità di scelta! Quale altra distro ti permette di sceglere se installare o no vi? Altra cosa, che io non reputo però così importante da essere la prima ragione per scegliere gentoo, è l'ottimizzazione: archlinux è stata eletta (Così si vocifera, non ho ancora controllato) il proggetto piu innovativo nell opensource contest solo perche ottimizzato per i686... se nei mirror ci fossero tutti i pacchetti già compilati e avessimo la possibilità di scegliere credo che gentoo rimarrebbe l'unica distribuzione... aggiungiamo anche la possibilità di installare graficamente e a quel punto scavo io la tomba a mandrake con le unghie!

[/IMHO]

----------

## calvizia

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   Però è un po noioso perchè alcune applicazioni girano solo su alcune distribuzioni....  
> 
> Cioe' scusa? Mi e' un po' nuova come cosa... Ho usato SuSE, Redhat, debian prima di arrivare a gentoo ma ho sempre usato le stesse cose.

 

Le cose sono due 

o sei molto bravo.

o hai usato molto superficialmente le distro che elenchi

Io per installarle e usarle non ho e non ho avuto problemi. I problemi sorgono quando devi installare dei programmi (o servizi/demoni) particolari che sono "nati" per RedHat ad esempio e farli girare su altre distru risulta complesso più di avviare OpenOffice.

Io ripeto non mi ritrovo non tutte le distribuzioni, anche se sono tutte "linux"...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

/no flame! son solo curioso

potresti farci un esempio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Le cose sono due 
> 
> o sei molto bravo.
> 
> o hai usato molto superficialmente le distro che elenchi

 

Si ma c'e' stato un fraintendimento qua. credo che flocchini intenda applicazioni native linux mentre tu intendi applicazioni quali possono essere oracle, filemaker,... (cioe' proprietari) di cui non esiste un ebuild

----------

## flocchini

fedeli ha centrato il problema 

Cmq non ero cosi' sicuro che ci fossero applicazioni commerciali che girano solo su alcune distro...

----------

## Panda

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> potresti farci un esempio?

 

Ve lo faccio io un esempio: su fetora le gdesklet non ne vogliono sapere nemmeno a colpi di legno. E non funzionano nemmeno se le installi da sorgente. E' una giornata che ci provo invano.  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, approfitto di questo post per dirvi le mie impressioni. Da una settimana circa ho voluto prendermi una pausa da gentoo e compilazioni per vedere un pochino come era il panorama delle altre distro. Penso che tranne Debian le ho provate quasi tutte, e la mia scelta e' ricaduta su fetora core 3. Sinceramente e' una bella distro, nel senso che la installi in un'oretta e funziona da subito, inoltre i tool di configurazione sono ben fatti, nel senso che senza sapere cosa sia un terminale puoi fare quasi tutto. Ad esempio e' l'unica distro in cui ho trovato un pannellino di controllo per il modem nel quale puoi inserire una stringa AT aggiuntiva senza dover mettere mano ad alcun file di configurazione. Puo' sembrare una cavolata, ma cosi' ho configurato il gprs con una velocita' che mai avevo provato prima. Inoltre appena ho attaccato la fotocamera digitale e' stata riconosciuta immediatamente ed automaticamente mi si e' aperto gthumb per scaricare ed archiviare le foto. I cdrom si montano automaticamente e si smontano con un click... insomma, bisogna dirlo... dal punto di vista dell'utilizzo normale e' una gran bella distro, usabilissima dopo il primo riavvio. Tutta roba che ovviamente e' possibile anche in gentoo... ma bisogna smanettarci un bel po' ed a qualcuno, come al sottoscritto, arriva il giorno che ti stanchi... in fin dei conti sono cose che fanno molto comodo anche a chi non si spaventa della shell.

Ovviamente c'e' il rovescio della medaglia... i pacchetti. In queste distro i pacchetti sono qualcosa di cui dopo l'esperienza gentoo non riesco proprio a fidarmi. Gia il fatto di dover usare repository di terzi e doverne aggiungere un sacco prima di poter scaricare rpm delle piu' comuni applicazioni e' una palla al piede, soprattutto perche' c'e' sempre il rischio di scaricare pacchetti che non si integrino perfettamente, o che abbiano qualche conflitto di versione. Insomma... in tutto il tempo che ho impiegato a cercare su google mirrors validi dei repository, configurare yum o apt (i tools per installare i pacchetti) mi sarei fatto una nuova gentoo. Con il risultato che un emerge gdesklets su gentoo mi e' sempre funzionato a primo colpo, un yum install gdesklets su fetora non ne vuole proprio sapere. Senza parlare di lyx che non sono ancora riuscito ad installarlo.

Possono sembrare considerazioni superficiali... ma il rovescio della medaglia c'e' per qualsiasi cosa, in gentoo se non hai piu' il tempo di stargli dietro e' un casino... per me ad esempio lyx e' molto importante, se in una distro non riesco ad installarlo subito quella distro comincia a starmi sui coyotes, come e' importante anche il gprs... se in una distro riesco ad installarlo subito quella distro mi sta piu' simpatica.

Dipende cmq dall'utilizzo che se ne deve fare... il portage e' davvero straordinario e penso che riusciro' ancora a breve a restare su fetora...

```
:%s/fetora/fedora/g
```

a presto  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> mentre slack la piu scomoda... Non ho mai capito perchè la esaltino tanto... 

 

perche' è minimalisitica, si installa con un dito, è leggerissima e rock solid

(ho usato slack per circa 3 anni)

 *panda wrote:*   

> Ve lo faccio io un esempio: su fetora 

 

per carità non parlatemi di feCOSA test....

----------

## calvizia

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> fedeli ha centrato il problema 
> 
> Cmq non ero cosi' sicuro che ci fossero applicazioni commerciali che girano solo su alcune distro...

 

comunque vi posso assicurare che ce ne sono..... tipo TEAMSYSTEM

----------

## celine

Tre mesi sono ormai che ho deciso di installare gentoo, quando l'ho vista per la prima volta nella mia università (prima avevano debian).

Se devo pensare alla differenza più eclatante che ho trovato fra gentoo e le altre distribuzioni,

non ho da dire che questo:

 Le altre distribuzioni sono tutte molto belle e in maniera minore o maggiore mi hanno tutte comunque affascinato;

Gentoo invece mi ha immediatamente rapito facendomi completamente dimenticare tutto il resto...

Forse non troverò mai un motivo puramente razionale per spiegare questo, ma è indubbio che sia  così... :Very Happy: 

----------

## gionag

mi associo  :Very Happy: 

non te ne rendi conto.. e in un attimo ti dimentichi delle altre...

come quando vedi una bella donna.. tanto bella da farti dimenticare della tua ragazza  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n3m0

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> ma mi domandavo quali sono le differenzi sostanziali delle distribuzioni più diffuse?
> 
> Se "imparo" ad usare Gentoo, poi posso usare con la stessa facilità Mandrake?
> 
> O c'è realmente una differenza?

 

La differenza c'è, questo è senza dubbio e già gli altri hanno provveduto ha metterle in chiaro; io eviterò.

Il problema sta nel come affronti la cosa.

Quando all'epoca (5 anni or sono) sono approdato a Linux, cosciente delle differenze che c'erano tra le varie distro, il mio approccio è stato quello di imparare a capire Linux, non la distribuzione.

Tale approccio si è rivelato perfetto: sono passato da una distro all'altra senza alcun problema (o quasi, ma era all'inizio e non era poi nulla di catastrofico).

Mandrake, Slack, SuSe, Debian, Gentoo: tutte diverse, tutte usate senza problemi.

Tutto sta nell'apertura mentale che si ha approcciando alla questione.

----------

## calvizia

Non credo che mettevo in discussione quello... imparare linux è sicuramente la base, ma poi devi imparare ancora ed ancora per ogni distribuzione i vari tips....

----------

## n3m0

Come non detto, allora non riesco a vedere il problema...

----------

